# Starting another model build



## Kenbo

After finishing the roll top desk, I needed something a little lighter on the brain and a lot lighter on the body so I decided to start another model build. The day wasn't very eventful as there was some milling of the rough cut stock that had to be done as well as some marking and layout of the base pieces. But then again, every build starts off like this with some boring pieces that look like a 6 year old made it and then after a few posts, the build starts to take shape. Stay tuned guys.....there's more to come.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

For me milling up the rough stock is fun!
I'm gonna guess a road grader?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> For me milling up the rough stock is fun!
> I'm gonna guess a road grader?



I don't mind milling the stock but I hate the jointer. It's just too repetitive for me......and the road grader (while a good guess) is a wrong guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Dang.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Subscribed! Always a pleasure to watch your builds. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## rocky1

@Woodworking Vet - You are watching this aren't you David?? Wooden model build and you gotta look hard  to find a speck of sawdust in the shop anywhere!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 if you look close you can see some on the bench

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, he's slipping! That desk build where he couldn't move things around and clean up like he was sposed too has him all backed up, and such. Needs a good dose of dust-buster laxative, give him a day or two of actually being able to move around and clean, and it'll be spotless for the rest of the build!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, he's slipping! That desk build where he couldn't move things around and clean up like he was sposed too has him all backed up, and such. Needs a good dose of dust-buster laxative, give him a day or two of actually being able to move around and clean, and it'll be spotless for the rest of the build!




I'm firing up the backpack leaf blower tomorrow. Dust mask, goggles and a 2-stroke on my back. Sawdust won't see it coming and won't stand a chance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Tony

Always look forward to these builds of yours Ken!

A skateboard???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

I'm afraid Ken is working for the North Koreans... those photos look exactly like satellite shots of Kim Jong's missile program(except for the white guy at the jointer).

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## rocky1

Yep... That went and done it! Not a speck of sawdust the rest of the build!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

@rocky1 , I see the saw dust, I can't believe the mess!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Walker

Mobile scud launcher???


----------



## Kenbo

Steve Walker said:


> Mobile scud launcher???



ummmmmm.......no.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Dump truck?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Dump truck?



Good guess but still no. 

This model is a fairly simple one so it won't take you guys long to see what it is once the pieces start getting put on it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Dang

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve Walker

Kenbo said:


> This model is a fairly simple one so it won't take you guys long to see what it is once the pieces start getting put on it.



So start putting some pieces on it already.....you think all we have to do is sit around eating popcorn waiting on inspiration to strike you????

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Truck crane?
Firetruck?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Hill said:


> Truck crane?
> Firetruck?


He already did those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Then, concrete pump truck! Unless its gonna be a bobtail.


----------



## Sidecar

I SEE IT !!!! 
Ya carry it along while your hunt'n nightcrawlers , see one and you place the the nicely made box over him and grab the rascal .......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

All good guesses but none are right. I'll be working on it in a couple of days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Garbage truck? (My son would love that one. One of the highlights of his week is watching the garbage truck go through and waving to the guy in the truck.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo

Sprung said:


> Garbage truck? (My son would love that one. One of the highlights of his week is watching the garbage truck go through and waving to the guy in the truck.)



At the risk of disappointing your son.....no, not a garbage truck.
Sounds cute thought with your son waving and all. I hope the guys wave back to him to make his day.


----------



## Sprung

Kenbo said:


> I hope the guys wave back to him to make his day.



He does! The gentleman who collects garbage here is a super nice guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

Maybe a logging truck?


----------



## Kenbo

DKMD said:


> Maybe a logging truck?



Nope


----------



## Mike Hill

Hmmm. A food truck would be sexy, but then again this is from Toronto........ and I have not seen that many double axle food trucks.

Double axle with cab. - some water/gas trucks are that configuration, but too mundane for Kenbo! Come to think of it, many of those trucks who collect the blue stuff from porta-potties are double axle. NOOOO Kenbo wouldn't build one of those - or would he?

He likes jeeps - could be some sort of military truck or half track - possibility

But thinking more complicated. Maybe one of those big rig tow trucks. Yup, that's my guess!

Got my jeep stuck in a dry creek (long story) and the company sent one of those big rigs to winch it out.


----------



## CWS

I think it may a mini roll top desk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

@Kenbo have you done a cement truck yet?


----------



## kweinert

50s/60s stake truck?


----------



## Kenbo

Schroedc said:


> @Kenbo have you done a cement truck yet?



Nope. Not yet.


----------



## Kenbo

kweinert said:


> 50s/60s stake truck?




Nope


----------



## rocky1

* A Bee Truck!
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> * A Bee Truck!
> *
> View attachment 130283



Imagine him making all those scale sized bees....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Imagine him making all those scale sized bees....



And you know he'd do it too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> Imagine him making all those scale sized bees....





Sprung said:


> And you know he'd do it too...



All the scale size bee boxes and pallets wouldn't be too bad, but all them little bitty bees might be a bit of a challenge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Now you guys are getting carried away. Nice bee truck though.......and your guess is still wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I got it....
A KENworth big rig....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

What fun is this game if all you say is nope? Are we getting warmer, are we getting colder? Help some fellers out here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Lou Currier said:


> What fun is this game if all you say is nope? Are we getting warmer, are we getting colder? Help some fellers out here!



You guys are guessing on a flat piece of board and a couple of axles. You must learn patience grass hopper. And no, it's not a big rig @ripjack13 

It is a kind of truck though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## Lou Currier

I know what it is! A truck to haul all of @Don Ratcliff 's curly koa away.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Nope... Colin's already hauled it all off in a little bitty U-Haul truck.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## rocky1




----------



## Johnturner




----------



## Steve Walker

STILL WAITING ON SOME GLUE SLINGING!!!!!!

It's no wonder your model build threads are 200 posts long....they're 2/3's guessing game, and 1/3 work.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Steve Walker said:


> STILL WAITING ON SOME GLUE SLINGING!!!!!!
> 
> It's no wonder your model build threads are 200 posts long....they're 2/3's guessing game, and 1/3 work.



Didn't work on the build yesterday. Just heading out to the shop to get started. Going to work on it today and tomorrow as tomorrow is a holiday here. WOOHOO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well, due to some complaining......I won't mention any names, but his initials are @Steve Walker , I have hurried in to post today's update on this build so that we can get back to some "glue slinging".

I made a bit of progress today with give the engine compartment it's final shape as well as getting the front grill and radiator cut and installed. I also put the finishing touches on the front grill and glued the whole thing in place. I also was able to get both of the front fenders cut, shaped and installed so we are coming along nicely. I also turned the parts needed for the 2 fuel tanks and assembled them but they won't be installed until a little later on in the build. I have the day off work tomorrow so I am hoping to get some more done on this build then. Stay tuned guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

Oh god....the blue lighter is back.

This makes me happy....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Mike Hill said:


> Hmmm. A food truck would be sexy, but then again this is from Toronto........ and I have not seen that many double axle food trucks.
> 
> Double axle with cab. - some water/gas trucks are that configuration, but too mundane for Kenbo! Come to think of it, many of those trucks who collect the blue stuff from porta-potties are double axle. NOOOO Kenbo wouldn't build one of those - or would he?
> 
> He likes jeeps - could be some sort of military truck or half track - possibility
> 
> But thinking more complicated. Maybe one of those big rig tow trucks. Yup, that's my guess!
> 
> Got my jeep stuck in a dry creek (long story) and the company sent one of those big rigs to winch it out.




I somehow missed the end of this post with your big rig tow truck guess. DING DING DING!!!!! We have a winner!!!!!! Nicely done Mike.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Steve Walker

@Kenbo.....say one of us other guys or gals here at WB decided to venture into your world of what would seem to be maddening tedium of cutting/fitting/finishing a multitude of tiny parts, I do have one question......

Will any color of lighter work, or does it have to be blue?

Oh yeah....thanks for getting the glue bottle going today, looking forward to tomorrow's accomplishments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

Steve Walker said:


> @Kenbo.....say one of us other guys or gals here at WB decided to venture into your world of what would seem to be maddening tedium of cutting/fitting/finishing a multitude of tiny parts, I do have one question......
> 
> Will any color of lighter work, or does it have to be blue?
> 
> Oh yeah....thanks for getting the glue bottle going today, looking forward to tomorrow's accomplishments.



If any of you decide to venture down this slippery slope of sloppiness, you can use whatever coloured lighter you little heart desires.

A lighter is a lighter,
with colours dark and pale.
The colour doesn't matter,
it's only there for scale.

So grab yourself some poplar,
some maple and some glue.
And don't forget your lighter
can be red or can be blue.

Be sure to pack your patience,
when a model you do make.
'Cause being in a hurry
Will be a big mistake.

Take your pics and post them
For all the world to see.
But don't forget the lighter
if you want to be like me.

I'll close this poem with one more thought,
and this my friends is true.
The lighter's unimportant
The important thing is you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 9 | Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## rocky1

You left out the verse about dust bustin between every cut though!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist

Dang it. I was going to guess a blue butane tanker truck!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> You left out the verse about dust bustin between every cut though!




A lighter is a lighter,
with colours dark and pale.
The colour doesn't matter,
it's only there for scale.

So grab yourself some poplar,
some maple and some glue.
And don't forget your lighter
can be red or can be blue.

*And when the sawdust flies,
don't you worry don't you stress.
Just grab your handheld vacuum
and tidy up your mess.

If you post a picture
with sawdust all about
you're going to take some ribbing
Rocky's sure to point it out.*

Be sure to pack your patience,
when a model you do make.
'Cause being in a hurry
Will be a big mistake.

Take your pics and post them
For all the world to see.
But don't forget the lighter
if you want to be like me.

I'll close this poem with one more thought,
and this my friends is true.
The lighter's unimportant
The important thing is you.


@rocky1 Better?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 4 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> A lighter is a lighter,
> with colours dark and pale.
> The colour doesn't matter,
> it's only there for scale.
> 
> So grab yourself some poplar,
> some maple and some glue.
> And don't forget your lighter
> can be red or can be blue.
> 
> *And when the sawdust flies,
> don't you worry don't you stress.
> Just grab your handheld vacuum
> and tidy up your mess.
> 
> If you post a picture
> with sawdust all about
> you're going to take some ribbing
> Rocky's sure to point it out.*
> 
> Be sure to pack your patience,
> when a model you do make.
> 'Cause being in a hurry
> Will be a big mistake.
> 
> Take your pics and post them
> For all the world to see.
> But don't forget the lighter
> if you want to be like me.
> 
> I'll close this poem with one more thought,
> and this my friends is true.
> The lighter's unimportant
> The important thing is you.
> 
> 
> @rocky1 Better?



Ken, that puts all of us at ease. After reading that, I know all us right with the world! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

You have now written the perfect Wood Barter Honorary Texan OCD Model Builder Member's poem!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002

rocky1 said:


> You have now written the perfect Wood Barter Honorary Texan OCD Model Builder Member's poem!



It can't be the "perfect Wood Barter Honorary Texan OCD Model Builder Member's poem", he didn't say anything about _“mama, or trains, or trucks, or prison.” 


_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

tocws2002 said:


> It can't be the "perfect Wood Barter Honorary Texan OCD Model Builder Member's poem", he didn't say anything about _“mama, or trains, or trucks, or prison.”
> 
> _



Love me some David Alan Coe!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The build is about a truck so I think he has that covered.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

But Granny’s gotta get runned over by a reindeer before this “Double-Wide Dream”, “Mississippi Squirrel Revival” we call WB proves that we all have “Friends in Low Places” including a “Long Tall Texan” or two! Before each of us wonders “I Don't Know Whether To Kill Myself Or Go Bowling” and before we “..Wanna Whip our Cow” and become “. “Just a Bug on the Windshield of Life” we’ve gotta let Kenbo finish what he started. He’s downright low in spirits. He found out “Its Hard to Kiss the Lips at Night that Chew You’re a__ Out All Day Long”. His “Girl in a Country Song”, his “Queen of my Double Wide Trailer”, “….Just Started Liking Cheatin’ Songs” and just told him “You’re the Reason Our Kids are Ugly” and “You Were Only a Splinter As I Slid Down the Bannister of Life” and that she couldn’t believe “Did I Shave My Legs for This?”


Before “She Made Toothpicks Out of the Timber of My Heart”, He fondly remembered thinking how “She Thinks My Tractor’s Sexy” and how she hopped when he told her to “Get Your Biscuits in the Oven and Your Buns in the Bed”! “Her Teeth Were Stained, But Her Heart Was Pure” and “I Changed Her Oil, She Changed My Life”. “Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off”, especially after “Ten Rounds with Jose Quervo”. “What Made Milwaukee Famous (Has Made a Loser Out of Me)” emboldened him to brag he was …”Gonna Hire a Wino to Decorate Our House”. “And that's how the fight started.....”


“If That Ain’t Country”, I don’t know what is. “Mama Get The Hammer (There’s a Fly on Papa’s Head), cause there are some here that would say “Let’s Talk Dirty in Hawaiian”. Regardless, I’m just glad “All My Ex’s Live in Texas” - “That’s My Story and I’m Stickin’ to It”.

Reactions: Great Post 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo

Mike Hill said:


> But Granny’s gotta get runned over by a reindeer before this “Double-Wide Dream”, “Mississippi Squirrel Revival” we call WB proves that we all have “Friends in Low Places” including a “Long Tall Texan” or two! Before each of us wonders “I Don't Know Whether To Kill Myself Or Go Bowling” and before we “..Wanna Whip our Cow” and become “. “Just a Bug on the Windshield of Life” we’ve gotta let Kenbo finish what he started. He’s downright low in spirits. He found out “Its Hard to Kiss the Lips at Night that Chew You’re a__ Out All Day Long”. His “Girl in a Country Song”, his “Queen of my Double Wide Trailer”, “….Just Started Liking Cheatin’ Songs” and just told him “You’re the Reason Our Kids are Ugly” and “You Were Only a Splinter As I Slid Down the Bannister of Life” and that she couldn’t believe “Did I Shave My Legs for This?”
> 
> 
> Before “She Made Toothpicks Out of the Timber of My Heart”, He fondly remembered thinking how “She Thinks My Tractor’s Sexy” and how she hopped when he told her to “Get Your Biscuits in the Oven and Your Buns in the Bed”! “Her Teeth Were Stained, But Her Heart Was Pure” and “I Changed Her Oil, She Changed My Life”. “Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off”, especially after “Ten Rounds with Jose Quervo”. “What Made Milwaukee Famous (Has Made a Loser Out of Me)” emboldened him to brag he was …”Gonna Hire a Wino to Decorate Our House”. “And that's how the fight started.....”
> 
> 
> “If That Ain’t Country”, I don’t know what is. “Mama Get The Hammer (There’s a Fly on Papa’s Head), cause there are some here that would say “Let’s Talk Dirty in Hawaiian”. Regardless, I’m just glad “All My Ex’s Live in Texas” - “That’s My Story and I’m Stickin’ to It”.




You sir, have way too much time on your hands. 

And for the record, "I tried to drink her skinny but she's still 'bout 215".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> But Granny’s gotta get runned over by a reindeer before this “Double-Wide Dream”, “Mississippi Squirrel Revival” we call WB proves that we all have “Friends in Low Places” including a “Long Tall Texan” or two! Before each of us wonders “I Don't Know Whether To Kill Myself Or Go Bowling” and before we “..Wanna Whip our Cow” and become “. “Just a Bug on the Windshield of Life” we’ve gotta let Kenbo finish what he started. He’s downright low in spirits. He found out “Its Hard to Kiss the Lips at Night that Chew You’re a__ Out All Day Long”. His “Girl in a Country Song”, his “Queen of my Double Wide Trailer”, “….Just Started Liking Cheatin’ Songs” and just told him “You’re the Reason Our Kids are Ugly” and “You Were Only a Splinter As I Slid Down the Bannister of Life” and that she couldn’t believe “Did I Shave My Legs for This?”
> 
> 
> Before “She Made Toothpicks Out of the Timber of My Heart”, He fondly remembered thinking how “She Thinks My Tractor’s Sexy” and how she hopped when he told her to “Get Your Biscuits in the Oven and Your Buns in the Bed”! “Her Teeth Were Stained, But Her Heart Was Pure” and “I Changed Her Oil, She Changed My Life”. “Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off”, especially after “Ten Rounds with Jose Quervo”. “What Made Milwaukee Famous (Has Made a Loser Out of Me)” emboldened him to brag he was …”Gonna Hire a Wino to Decorate Our House”. “And that's how the fight started.....”
> 
> 
> “If That Ain’t Country”, I don’t know what is. “Mama Get The Hammer (There’s a Fly on Papa’s Head), cause there are some here that would say “Let’s Talk Dirty in Hawaiian”. Regardless, I’m just glad “All My Ex’s Live in Texas” - “That’s My Story and I’m Stickin’ to It”.



You're slipping old Boss, you forgot about "kiss me with my skoal" , "Copenhagen" , and "I went to bed at 2 with a 10 and woke up at 10 with a 2"! Tony


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> You sir, have way too much time on your hands.
> 
> And for the record, "I tried to drink her skinny but she's still 'bout 215".



In the immortal words of Willie Nelson, " I ain't never gone to bed with an ugly woman but I've sure woke up with a few!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Johnturner

Are you guys telling me that all those quotes are really Country & Western songs??

Great Poem Kenbo and great post Mike!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent just over 7 hours in the shop working on the build today. I got the doors and the back panel of the cab cut and glued in place as well as the dash support which also supports the doors. I cut and partially shaped the roof of the cab but this piece won't get glued into place until the interior of the cab is done. I really don't like the seats for this so I am going to have to come up with something else that I do like. I cut the pieces needed for the steps going up to the cab of the truck and let me tell you that it was one heck of a challenging piece to cut on the table saw. You really had to think about the procedure that you were going to take in order to do it safely. Either way, in the end, I got it done and installed the steps to the cab. I also made the front bumper and turned the air cleaners and installed them as well. That was pretty much my day but I'm pretty happy with the way it is turning out so far. I like it better when it starts to look like something instead of a bunch of blocks on a board. More to come later in the week guys.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Steve Walker

@Kenbo.....
You need to get that thing up on some fabricated cement blocks, it'll make it a whole lot easier to work on.

Make a mold, use some of the sawdust from @rocky1 's favorite dust buster mixed with some of your "slingin" glue and you'll have blocks to use on all your future builds as well as on this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Mini-Jack Stands!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Steve Walker said:


> @Kenbo.....
> You need to get that thing up on some fabricated cement blocks, it'll make it a whole lot easier to work on.
> 
> Make a mold, use some of the sawdust from @rocky1 's favorite dust buster mixed with some of your "slingin" glue and you'll have blocks to use on all your future builds as well as on this one.




You've obviously never seen the pictures of my boom crane build. I'll just give you one picture from the build here and you will see what I mean.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1

You got waaaaaaay too much time on your hands!! 


So much for havin to pour concrete blocks Steve!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve Walker

I remember that build ....just forgot about the blocks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Kenbo said:


> You've obviously never seen the pictures of my boom crane build. I'll just give you one picture from the build here and you will see what I mean.........
> View attachment 130457


Need a few more for my outhouse!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Johnturner said:


> Are you guys telling me that all those quotes are really Country & Western songs??
> 
> Great Poem Kenbo and great post Mike!!!


Most in my post are Titles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Walker



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

Steve Walker said:


> View attachment 130620



Are we boring you Steve?


----------



## Steve Walker

Naaahhh..... I've barely had time to check in these last couple days....just wanted to keep messing with you a little.

I'll let you know when I'm getting tired of waiting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve Walker

Ok, now I'm getting bored....

BACK TO GLUE SLINGIN !!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sidecar

Bait truck !
We'll give ya worms painted on the side !
In cool lettering


----------



## Kenbo

Well, sadly, I didn't get any time to work on the model at all yesterday or today. I had an off-road trip planned for yesterday and today was spent getting the mud out of and off of my rig. Had a great time though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> Well, sadly, I didn't get any time to work on the model at all yesterday or today. I had an off-road trip planned for yesterday and today was spent getting the mud out of and off of my rig. Had a great time though.
> 
> View attachment 130774



Look at that car go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Excuses!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

I used to do that... Then I grew up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Did y'all know they have a Kenbo section at Lowes???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## tocws2002

rocky1 said:


> Did y'all know they have a Kenbo section at Lowes???
> 
> View attachment 130808



There is more dust on that Lowe's shelf than there is in Kenbo's entire shop...

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

There was actually 2 shelves full, but you can't tell what they were when I backed out far enough to get both shelves. I was kinda impressed they had all of that, never found it in there before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> I used to do that... Then I grew up!




Grew up or got old?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Mostly got tired of rebuilding rear ends, and washing mud off my truck...

There were 4 - 5 of us played in the mud together. All had 2 wheel drives, with exception of one Landcruiser, 2 Datsuns, a Ford Courier, and 1 Chevy full size. We eternally harassed him, because he was always stuck! Go out and literally drive circles around him while he was stuck in the middle of the mud hole. 

I had a '78 Datsun, 31 x 10.50-15LTs on the rear, G70s on the front on 8 inch rims to spread them a little. It was a tough little truck... Didn't weigh anything, was virtually unstoppable. Unfortunately, the Datsun rear end was not designed for the stresses I put it through, (_19 years old and usually alcohol involved_); the rear ends did not stand up well! Changed the chunk in the rear end 5 times in 16 months.

Somewhere in the course of all of it, one of the guys we all mudded with, 17 year old happy go lucky kid, committed suicide. No one ever knew why, he never let on he was troubled in any way, parents didn't share the suicide note. Kinda took the fun out of it for the rest of us, hard to go muddin without him there. One of the guys got orders and shipped out shortly thereafter, the rest of us just kinda hung it up. Ford dealer had a big closeout sale and I traded the Datsun off on rather nice Ford F-100 XLT that I didn't want to tear up. 

However... We got banned from several car washes in the course of a year or two!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Steve Walker

All that mud.......

THIS COULD TAKE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hill

He's mess'n up my fish'n hole!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Johnturner

Ken
When you use the phrase "off road" it seems to barley cover "wheelin' through a mud river"


----------



## Kenbo

Johnturner said:


> Ken
> When you use the phrase "off road" it seems to barley cover "wheelin' through a mud river"




It was still off the road..


----------



## rocky1

You need to invest in bigger mud toys! 

Not sure what the chassis was on this Ford, but it articulates! Guessing it used to be a big farm tractor.





Short bus for off-roaders! Down there in Lou's neck of the woods somewhere, as best I recall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Johnturner

Ken
Did it get out on it's own - Or did you needthe winch?


Kenbo said:


> It was still off the road..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Johnturner said:


> Ken
> Did it get out on it's own - Or did you needthe winch?



I got out on my own this time. No winch needed.


----------



## Steve Walker

The sooner you get this build done, the sooner you'll have your own tow truck to get you out when there's nothing to tie the winch off to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Got a bit of time out in the shop today and managed to get the seats of the truck cut, shaped and glued together. I also got the roof of the cab glued into place and the final shaping done on it as well. And that was pretty much my day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Steve Walker

Each time I open this thread to look at what you've accomplished, I just shake my head in amazement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> There was actually 2 shelves full, but you can't tell what they were when I backed out far enough to get both shelves. I was kinda impressed they had all of that, never found it in there before.


Looks like not many have found it either.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner

I haven't looked at this for a while - looks like I didn't miss much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Johnturner said:


> I haven't looked at this for a while - looks like I didn't miss much



Nope. Been on vacation for the past week and I still have 2 weeks to go. Pretty hard to work on the build when I am 3000 kms away from my shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner

3000kms??? Oh I forgot you were from the Great White North

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Johnturner said:


> 3000kms??? Oh I forgot you were from the Great White North



You know it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

After being on vacation for 3 weeks and nowhere near my shop, I finally got home last night and was able to get out to the shop this morning for some work on the model. I managed to get the sleeper and spacer done as well as getting the tanks mounted on the frame. I know it doesn't look like much but it was surprisingly time consuming.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Brink

Glad you're back in the shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Glad you're back in the shop




Me too although I would still rather be on the island.


----------



## Nature Man

Kenbo said:


> Me too although I would still rather be on the island.


Which one? Chuck


----------



## Kenbo

Nature Man said:


> Which one? Chuck



Every year I travel out to the east coast of Canada and spend some time on the island of Newfoundland. It's absolutely gorgeous there and it is a completely different way of life.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## bwallac7




----------



## Kenbo

After a couple of months without access to, or time to visit the shop, I finally got out there today to work on the model a little more. I got the bins of the truck done as well as 6 of the 10 bin doors. It's ridiculous how much time these simple pieces took, but they took the entire day. It's nice to be making sawdust again.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

Being that I am a truck driver even though I don't drive semis anymore, I'm totally digging this build.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Being that I am a truck driver even though I don't drive semis anymore, I'm totally digging this build.




Glad that you're liking it Greg. I'm just glad to be back at it. I missed my shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Today was a very long day. I decided (for reasons that I won't get in to) yesterday that I was going to make the tires today and I forgot exactly how much work they really are. After a long 7 1/2 hours, I managed to get all 10 tires and rims done and dry fit them on the build. I played around with a couple of designs for the rims and the ones that I am showing in the pictures are the ones that I decided on. Glad to have the tires done and next weekend, I can move on to other things on the build.

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## Steve Walker

Glad to see you finally got it off of the blocks.
Looking goooood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I say it every time but it's a genuine gut reaction every build you do. Your level of detail is amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's just cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man....the return of the blue lighter!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD

I love these build threads from Canada's greatest wooden model maker! I'm also thankful none of the Texas yahoos are into model making because they'd make 'me three times bigger than the real thing!

Any chance you could show the tiny machine you use to balance each of the tires before mounting them?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

DKMD said:


> Any chance you could show the tiny machine you use to balance each of the tires before mounting them?



Sure thing. Here ya go.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Johnturner

Beautiful work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Another 7 1/2 hours in the shop today and it really doesn't seem like I got that much done. I managed to get the main boom and the inner boom made as well as the cable reels and the pistons as well as a couple of other small parts. I can't really put it all together yet because there are still quite a few small parts to make before I can glue the whole thing together. Maybe by the end of tomorrow there will be a boom installed in the rear of the truck. Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

I have a silly question...do you use plans for these builds?


----------



## Kenbo

Lou Currier said:


> I have a silly question...do you use plans for these builds?



I use the plans (for the most part) as a base for the build and then branch off with things of my own. This one is about 90% to the plans though.


----------



## rocky1

*DID Y'ALL SEE THE DUST ON THE COUNTER... AND, THE LIGHTER!!* 



_I think he did that just for entertainment value!_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> *DID Y'ALL SEE THE DUST ON THE COUNTER... AND, THE LIGHTER!!*
> 
> 
> 
> _I think he did that just for entertainment value!_




I actually laughed out loud at this Rocky. Thanks for the chuckle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

I was laughin when I typed it, so that makes two of us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

I'm at the stage in the build where it is a bunch of tiny little parts for a bunch of tiny little details that are a huge pain in the butt. But I worked through it today with 8 hours under my belt. I finished the installation of the tires so the rims would stop falling off and I finished the assembly and installation of the boom and its accessories. I also got the cable installed on the reels and played around with that whole assembly. I guess the next thing to do is to finish off the winch cables and install mirrors, headlights etc.....but that will be next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Simply cool stuff Ken! One would think it might get old seeing these builds of yours, but it never does! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> Simply cool stuff Ken! One would think it might get old seeing these builds of yours, but it never does! Tony



I sometimes wonder if it's going to get old. They really do kick the crap out of me and I usually need a break from them for a few months between builds. They consume me and it becomes a problem.


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> I sometimes wonder if it's going to get old. They really do kick the crap out of me and I usually need a break from them for a few months between builds. They consume me and it becomes a problem.



You're built differently from me, I could NEVER do anything even close to being this detailed. Hats off to you Ken! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> You're built differently from me, I could NEVER do anything even close to being this detailed. Hats off to you Ken! Tony



Hahahaaa.....yep...Kens taller....hahahahaaa

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

I had to put this build on hold for a bit while I finished up my fair entries and worked on a couple of other projects like my Halloween costume. The good news is that I'm back at it. Today, I managed to get the headlights made and installed as well as the side view mirrors, the grab handles, the tow hooks on the cables and the air horns on the roof. This one is almost done guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo

When it comes to these builds, there comes a point in time when you know you are done. You never know when it is going to hit and sometimes, the build seems to go on forever. Today, I hit that point in time when I said "I'm done". I attempted to make several other pieces for the rig and they just weren't panning out. The frustration started to kick in and instead of risking what I had already accomplished, I decided to call this one finished. The only addition today was the railings at the rear of the vehicle but I think that I can safely call this finished and be proud of the final product. Thanks for following along folks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Johnturner

Ican only echo nywoodturner when I say the detail is *amazing*!!
I did notice that you left off the Pererbuilt logo. Is that for legal reasons??

Is there someone who is the reciepient of these?

John
PS I think I can speak for many of us when I say w never get tired of these beautiful builds.
JF

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wombat

As usual. Bloody amazing!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Johnturner said:


> Ican only echo nywoodturner when I say the detail is *amazing*!!
> I did notice that you left off the Pererbuilt logo. Is that for legal reasons??
> 
> Is there someone who is the reciepient of these?
> 
> John
> PS I think I can speak for many of us when I say w never get tired of these beautiful builds.
> JF




No reason for leaving anything out of the build. I am just done with it so I call it complete. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## woodtickgreg



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Absolutely amazing work! Wish I could do that and have the patience to do it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow...thats awesome.


Now put the jeep on the tow bar....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Wow...thats awesome.
> 
> 
> Now put the jeep on the tow bar....




The funny thing is that you are not the first to say this. h ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Ken, I think I'm about out of things to say about your work. Just amazing man, splendid!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Alrighten!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner

Kenbo said:


> No reason for leaving anything out of the build. I am just done with it so I call it complete. Thanks for the kind words.



Ken
I was just kidding about the Peterbuilt logo. It seems to be the only tiny detail left off.
The truck is just amazing!
John

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Johnturner said:


> Ken
> I was just kidding about the Peterbuilt logo. It seems to be the only tiny detail left off.
> The truck is just amazing!
> John



Knowing Ken he's probably painting it on the head of a pin as we speak!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Johnturner

I was driving on I-95 in Massachusetts yesterday and a Peterbuilt with a Changler tow body passed me.

I kept paying tag with it and checking it out then checked Kens model.
Un freakin believable - they were identical. (except for size.)

Beautiful work.
John

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

I guess this is pretty cool if you’re into perfectly crafted, incredibly detailed, beautiful wooden replicas entirely created by hand. I just so happen to be into that kind of thing...


WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jason Martin

Just came across this thread.. Stunning! @Kenbo any chance you would share where you got the plans for this build? I don't know if I could possibly build one, but it's fun to dream!


----------



## Kenbo

Jason Martin said:


> Just came across this thread.. Stunning! @Kenbo any chance you would share where you got the plans for this build? I don't know if I could possibly build one, but it's fun to dream!



Thanks for the kind words. Here's a couple of links to the patterns.

http://toysandjoys.com/108-w-s-semi-tractor.html

http://toysandjoys.com/109-flat-bed-trailer.html

I hope this helps.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## toyman_7

Absolutely beautiful, Ken.....your work is a true inspiration!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo

toyman_7 said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Ken.....your work is a true inspiration!!




Thanks for the kind words. I truly appreciate it.


----------

